# Remote thermometers best one?



## shooterrick (Jan 18, 2008)

The idea of a remote thermometer to monitor both the meet and cooking chamber is intriquing to say the least.  Seems to be many out there.  Any preference.  I have never used one but like the idea alot.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 18, 2008)

MOst are using the Maverick ET-73.
I personally don't have one. I just have a multitude of thermo's


----------



## ron50 (Jan 18, 2008)

Alan is correct a lot of maverick users here, they work great except for the internal switch that breaks easily.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 18, 2008)

hehehe........for some of us......you mite as well ask..........soak the wood or not..............BWHAHAHHAHA

redi-check here......(et-73)


----------



## cman95 (Jan 18, 2008)

I have had good luck with my Oregon Scientific AW-131. It is a single probe unit but works for me. Good luck.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 18, 2008)

Same here... Maverick Readi Check ET-73.... have another single probe with no remote too... but i like the ET-73...


----------



## habaneroman (Jan 24, 2008)

I got this one for Christmas..... I love it.

You can set your own temp, or use the standard settings.

The wireless feature is awesome, I can walk around my entire home with the transmitter, and it talks to you!
Kind of cheesssy... but the TECHY Geek in me loves it.

I really like that it tells you when the meat is getting close to temp, so you don't always have to walk outside to check it.

Go and get one, you won't be sorry!
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...eter&noImage=0

Thanks!
David


----------



## navionjim (Jan 24, 2008)

I've got a Maverick and I hate it. Thats because I have Two Oregon Scientific remotes and I love them! Robust as hell, can't say enough good stuff about them.
Jimbo


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 24, 2008)

I have that one and two mavericks et-72 and et-73 wich I use the most do to dual probes but all work fine!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 24, 2008)

I use a Redi Chek single probe, A Radio Shack single probe, and just bought a Wally World single probe.  All of the work great.  I use oven thermometers to monitor the internal temp of the smoker, which on my unit does not change within a few degrees during use.


----------



## fritz (Jan 24, 2008)

Now ya tell me Jimbo...I have the Maverick 73 on the way...


----------



## navionjim (Jan 24, 2008)

Oops, well Fritz a lot of folks like the M-73, but it looks cheap next to the Oregon Scientific. If you were reading on here just before Christmas Lowe's had the Oregon Scientific on sale for $9.99 ea! I bought all nine of them they had on display and I kept three, (one is a spare and still in the plastic) I use one for the meat and one for the smoker temp. Last time I tried to use my Maverick, which cost me about five times as much, I couldn't get it to see the probe! And it's only about a year old!
Jimbo


----------



## fritz (Jan 24, 2008)

My bad...I think I saw that post...Well I hope I have better luck with the Maverick?


----------



## walking dude (Jan 24, 2008)

JIM.........send that bad boy maverick over this way buddy..........


----------



## morkdach (Jan 24, 2008)

et73 lives


----------



## jbee-smokin (Jan 25, 2008)

Just got an ET-7 in the mail from Amazon. It came with free shipping. I also have an Oregon Scientific, and a Polder. The last two work fine, but thought I'd add another to the mix.
JB


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 8, 2008)

And lack of range.  Actually, by my experience the entire unit is about as cheaply and un-user friendly made as possible, not to mention that the mfgr won't stand behind the unit.


----------



## trent (Feb 8, 2008)

My Maverick worked about three sessions then went belly up.  It reads incorrectly on the smoker temp side now.  It has to be the worst design I have seen.  The switch on the inside, and such wimpy little switches, c'mon, you have to be kidding.  And the battery cover button stops are ineffective and so the cover button falls out and you wind up chasing it all over the place.  

I strongly recommend not wasting your money on this.


----------



## kratzx4 (Feb 8, 2008)

ET-73 here and love it. The switch is on the inside of the transmitter because that unit is sealed from moisture.


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 8, 2008)

You mean it doesn't bother you that it doesn't alert you when you go out of range, doesn't re-register w/ the base when you come back into range, and continues to read the same temps that were displayed when you went out of range regarless of changes in temps since you went out of range.

There is a thread on TVWBB in which electronics experts show where the unit's antenna is supposed to go as well as showing that they didn't put one in most of them.  When I sent mine back to them to be repaired or replaced, they sent me someone else's broken used unit in it's place and denied any knowledge of antenna problems even though they aknowledged the problems when I spoke to them on the phone.

IMHO not only a crappy piece of equipment, but an even crappier excuse for a company.  You know how they told me they tested them for range?

They walked 30 paces across the warehouse floor and called it good.


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 8, 2008)

30 paces....about 90 feet......with NO wall's to go thru???
That's their test???
Ya, gotta admit, not to happy with mine, actually took it apart and extended the antenna out of the case so it will read maybe 40' but still doesn't go thru wall's, what's the point???
Save the money, you can buy 4 polder's for the same price!!


----------



## pne123 (Feb 9, 2008)

My dual probe redi-check died today.  The smoker probe just reads HHH.  The meat one still works.  I am doing ribs today so i just have the Meat probe suspended in the cabinet to give me the cabinet temp since the ribs are done 2-2-1 method so meat temp is not needed.  

I will be looking for a new one.  the one i have does not have much ranch.  I have an old house w/ thick plaster walls so I have to leave it by the back door to stay connected 15ft away.  I want one that works on my wireless network so i can check w/ the laptop.

something like this
http://www.weathershop.com/temptrax-E.htm

If it had a meat probe you could put one in the cabinet and one in the meat and still have two more probes for anything.  another smoker or just ambient temp. If you were running and electric smoker you could have the NC/NO switches turn on and off the element and a fan.

all thru a web browser.  sorry kind of a geek.  i might  just try it.  god. no one tell my wife.


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 11, 2008)

If you read the thread on TVWBB the electronics guys will tell you the exact length and wire guages that it needs to be.  From what I read, if the antenna is done right, folks are getting pretty good reception.  IMHO the unit is still a cheaply made non user friendly child's toy, and not made to hold up to real use.


----------



## pne123 (Feb 11, 2008)

I am in the market for a new thermometer....what do you recommend then SmokyOkie?


----------



## av8tor (Feb 11, 2008)

How long are the probe leads?  Maybe a better way to ask the question I really want to know is where do you rest the transmitter base when you are cooking? 
Can you use an extension on the probe?


----------



## walking dude (Feb 11, 2008)

my et-73, which is new.....goes thru 3 walls............werks great..........i think maybe with many people complaining, they mite of done summin.......got mine for christmas and it werks GREAT.........


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 11, 2008)

I like the Oregon Scientific AW-131.


----------



## pne123 (Feb 11, 2008)

I heard good things about these one.  Do you use two? one in the meat and one in the smoker?


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 11, 2008)

I have 6 or 7.  Got 'em on sale from Lowe's @ the end of the year.  I've used as many as 3 at a time.  If you want to use them for grate temp, poke one of the probes thru a potato so that the end of the probe is well exposed and not laying on the grate.

If you shop remote thermos, you will notice a BIG difference in the weight of the probe cable w/ these units.  They are easily twice as thich as most other ubits


----------



## pne123 (Feb 11, 2008)

yes, I remember your post about getting them for $9. (I think it was you).  I was at my lowes yester day and they did not even have any but they are just now switching the seasonal items.  I found them on ebay for $25.  The maverick dual probe smoker model i had did not have very good range and burned out faster than I think it should have.  I do not know if I can buy just a new "smoker" probe or not.


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 11, 2008)

$25 is a good price by my experience.  If you get one I don't think you'll give that Maverick any more thought.  I do think you can buy probes from them.  Last I knew they were somewhere in the $15-$20 range.  Why not drop the xtra $5-$10 and get the good stuff?  And no, I don't work for OS, but I've sold enough of those things for them that they ought to pay me a commission.


----------



## pne123 (Feb 11, 2008)

Think i will pick one to try.  Since one probe on my old one still working i can use it for smoker and the new one for the meat.  It was nice having both temps in the same unit


----------



## skibum (Nov 10, 2010)

So I have read bad things about the oregon and the maverick, does anyone know of any higher quality better reviews across the board type of remote thermo?


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 10, 2010)

Many of us have the Maverick's and have no problems with them. I've also seen they are about to come out with a new and improved model pretty soon


----------

